# Hi, My name is Cindy and I'm a Kindleholic



## cat616

I am not ready for a 12 step program yet but I am going to keep an eye on myself...LOL

I have had my Kindle since late October and I LOVE it.  Fortunately for me I picked it up from the PO the same day Oprah turned the world onto this Amazing Machine.  OK, so I missed out on the $50 discount, but I had a very short wait for delivery.

I have been reading since I was five. I love Science Fiction and Fantasy and collecting How To books.  My home is full of books and I am hoping that my Kindle will help me free up some space.

I am not a US resident so I have to deal with the limitations that are set by Amazon that prevents me from buying Kindle Books from them.  I knew this when I bought my Kindle and I know I will be patient until they can see their way clear to open this up to the rest of the world. (or until I get a US bank to issue me a Credit Card....)

I hope to get tips from this Board and maybe find a place for answers when I need them and to help others when I can.

Cindy


----------



## Dori

Welcome and you will surely get the opportunity to do all of the above.


----------



## Sailor

Welcome Aboard Cindy,

You've come to the right place; many of us have your same Kindle addiction.
Lots to read here and many tips and tricks for your Kindle; just make yourself at home.

Nice to meet you,

--sailor


----------



## sergirl

Welcome to the boards Cindy.  Glad to have you here.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Hi Cindy, my name is Linda and I am a Kindleholic.   This is THE place to be if you have a passion for reading and your Kindle. We have a good time and there are great Kindle tips, book recommendations and don't let me forget accessories. We celebrated Kindle's birthday with 5 skin give aways from Decal Girl and there will be more fun things in the future. I look forward to reading more of your posts. If your Kindle has a name go to Kindle Name under Let's Talk Kindle and post your story. Nice to have you with us!!


----------



## EyeMc

*HI CINDY!!!*


----------



## Guest

Hi, Cindy.


----------



## Lynn

Welcome Cindy


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Hi, Cindy. I hope you get your US credit card.


----------



## Buttercup

Welcome from another Kindleholic named Cindy!


----------



## cat616

Good Morning my fellow Kindlers,

Thank you for your warm welcome.

I have now browsed through the posts that intrigued me and am ready to jump in.

You seem to have wonderful senses of humor.  I think we will get along famously.

Cindy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

cat616 said:


> Good Morning my fellow Kindlers,
> 
> Thank you for your warm welcome.
> 
> I have now browsed through the posts that intrigued me and am ready to jump in.
> 
> You seem to have wonderful senses of humor. I think we will get along famously.
> 
> Cindy


Good morning to you Cindy and so happy to know you will be a regular here.  We have lots of fun!

Happy Kindling


----------



## Guest

Howdy and welcome.

Have you tried a secure loan credit card?  You deposit money in an account and a bank gives you a credit card to use against that amount.  It can be any amount you want from usually $100.00 up.  

Most contracts last one year with options to renew and the money you have deposited does collect interest.  

This is how I got started in building my credit history up.  It may work for you.


----------



## cat616

Vampyre,

I have not tried anything yet.  But thanks for the suggestion.  I actually said it kind of tongue in cheek ... must remember to use those emoticons.

I have plenty to read with all the free books out there.  Lots of classics to read again and others to start for the first time.  I have downloaded quite a few from Baen and this afternoon I am checking out Feedbooks.

I had forgotten all about the books I read in my formative years but searching through what is available is kindling my memory.  Sherlock Holmes, Trixi Belden, Nancy Drew, The Hardy Boys, PG Wodehouse, Kurk Vonnegut, and probably a few more memories and books yet to be rekindled. I had no idea Frank L. Baum had written more than 1 book based in OZ so I will tackle those too.

I should be able to get through this period of Amazon sorting out the copyright issue thing with out any need to find a way around it.  Besides, that would be cheating and I do not want to encourage anyone to circumvent the DRM laws and/or policies.


----------



## cat616

Buttercup said:


> Welcome from another Kindleholic named Cindy!


Hi Cindy, Is your avatar a Sheltie? We used to have a black Sheltie. I really miss him.


----------



## Buttercup

No, it's a basset.  I'm owned by 3 of them!


----------



## Leslie

Hi Cindy, welcome! Glad to have you here.

L


----------



## Angela

Hello Cindy and welcome to our obsession!! You will find that you will become as addicted to this board as you are your kindle!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

cat616 said:


> I am not ready for a 12 step program yet but I am going to keep an eye on myself...LOL
> 
> I have had my Kindle since late October and I LOVE it. Fortunately for me I picked it up from the PO the same day Oprah turned the world onto this Amazing Machine. OK, so I missed out on the $50 discount, but I had a very short wait for delivery.
> 
> I have been reading since I was five. I love Science Fiction and Fantasy and collecting How To books. My home is full of books and I am hoping that my Kindle will help me free up some space.
> 
> I am not a US resident so I have to deal with the limitations that are set by Amazon that prevents me from buying Kindle Books from them. I knew this when I bought my Kindle and I know I will be patient until they can see their way clear to open this up to the rest of the world. (or until I get a US bank to issue me a Credit Card....)
> 
> I hope to get tips from this Board and maybe find a place for answers when I need them and to help others when I can.
> 
> Cindy


Cindy, welcome to the Boards!

Do you mind telling us where outside the US you are? I think it's great that you got your Kindle despite not being able to access the Whispernet. The real joy of the Kindle is in the reading, after all, and you can get th ebooks on there through the PC or SD cards. The Science Fiction and Fantasy contingent(s) are very active in the Book Corner, jump in and make some contributions! And go to Accessories for gift ideas for your Kindle. Find great tips in Tips & Tricks and Let's Talk Kindle, and chat about just about anything in Not Quite Kindle!

Betsy


----------



## cat616

Lets just say I am in an Island Country that is in the Mid Atlantic 640 miles off of the Coast of North Carolina.

I cannot purchase ebooks from Amazon because of the Policy not to sell them to anyone who is not a resident of the USA.  They police the policy by setting the criteria of purchases must be made using a Credit Card that is issued by a US bank.  That way a US resident overseas can make purchases from anywhere in the world but I, and others in my situation cannot.

Hey it could have been worse, they could have refused to sell me Libi.

I assume the Policy is set for copy write reasons and probably was made to encourage authors to submit their books for Kindle translation.  Maybe Amazon had to agree to this before major publishers would sign on.  I do not know the answer but I figure it will eventually sort itself out and in the mean time Libi & I have plenty of other books to keep us busy for a very long time.

Having said this, after I picked up Libi from a US address where she was shipped I was allowed to purchase a few books before they shut me out.  I had had the forethought to buy myself a gift certificate to use against my 1-click purchases.  They did not let me use the full value of the Certificate though.  They allowed me a little taste but that was all.

Betsy, I love your avatar.  I checked out your blog and your work is beautiful.  I am very interested in quilts and quilt making and presently have a project laid out on the living room floor ready for the sandwich stage.  It is my second quilt and so far I think it is looking pretty good.  Of course it is far from finished and I still have plenty of opportunity to mess it up.

Buttercup - Of course it is a Basset, I should have paid better attention to your footer.

Leslie - Thanks for the welcome.  I have read your book from Location 1 to Location 757.  Is is very helpful.

Angela - I am not retired yet so I cannot become as obsessed with this as some are. I am not going to name names but the guilty parties know who they are.


----------



## Guest

> Lets just say I am in an Island Country that is in the Mid Atlantic 640 miles off of the Coast of North Carolina.


Atlantis?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

cat616 said:


> Betsy, I love your avatar. I checked out your blog and your work is beautiful. I am very interested in quilts and quilt making and presently have a project laid out on the living room floor ready for the sandwich stage. It is my second quilt and so far I think it is looking pretty good. Of course it is far from finished and I still have plenty of opportunity to mess it up.


Cindy--

Thanks for your kind words. How exciting that you are quilting--there are several quilters on the Kboards. I'd love to see pictures! (You can post in the photo gallery or under "hobbies." When I get a good design, I'm always afraid that I will mess it up! And I have sometimes. But then it's another design opportunity!

Betsy


----------



## EyeMc

Vampyre said:


> Atlantis?


No silly, she lives in Paradise! How lucky! Go have a Dark and Stormy for me please.

Jim


----------



## Suzanne

Hi Cindy & welcome to the Board.


----------



## Guest

EyeMc said:


> No silly, she lives in Paradise! How lucky! Go have a Dark and Stormy for me please.
> 
> Jim


Really? That's where Wonder Woman is from!


----------



## cat616

Ding, Ding, Ding!

First prize goes to Jim!

Who will be the next to figure it out without actually naming it?


----------



## cat616

Vampyre said:


> Really? That's where Wonder Woman is from!


I do like to think of myself as a Wonder Woman but ....... my DH is always very quick to knock me off of that pedestal. LOL


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Welcome aboard, Cindy! And yeah, if you're interested in sci-fi/fantasy sorts of stuff, feel free to check out this thread, among others. 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## cat616

kreelanwarrior said:


> Welcome aboard, Cindy! And yeah, if you're interested in sci-fi/fantasy sorts of stuff, feel free to check out this thread, among others.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike


Thanks Mike

I found that one yesterday and already have saved a sample to be sent to my Kindle the next time I am in USA.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

cat616 said:


> Thanks Mike
> 
> I found that one yesterday and already have saved a sample to be sent to my Kindle the next time I am in USA.


Cool - enjoy!


----------



## Guest

cat616 said:


> Ding, Ding, Ding!
> 
> First prize goes to Jim!
> 
> Who will be the next to figure it out without actually naming it?


I think I know but I had to Google it..then I mowed my grass in my shorts.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I didn't know it was a contest!  I hear there are no cars (except maybe emergency vehicles) and the bikes and mopeds have to drive on the left. . . . .

Ann


----------



## EyeMc

Vampyre said:


> I think I know but I had to Google it..then I mowed my grass in my shorts.


Mowed the grass?... there is very little actual grass there: too rocky...I want to live there so I can go to the office in my shorts.

DW and I were there for "cup match" a few years back. Kind of like having the Superbowl on the forth of July, inviting the entire country, and only charging $10 to get in! There was even a special section for foreigners where a few kindly Brits tried to explain cricket and passed out lots of free drinks! Great party!

Jim


----------



## cat616

Ding, Ding!  Second place to Vampyre

Ding! And third to ....... EyeMc.  If you were here for Cup Match then it was probably dry (little to no rain) and most of the grass was quite dry and brown.  That is not unusual for the height of the Summer.  We have lots of grass and most of the time the Grass is very green and it grows much too fast.  I am glad that you were treated so very well by the locals.  Cup Match is everyones favorite Public Holiday - Two days off before the weekend = a 4 day weekend!!

Anne - Maybe, I can not be sure.  We do drive on the left but we have cars and trucks and buses too!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

cat616 said:


> Anne - Maybe, I can not be sure. We do drive on the left but we have cars and trucks and buses too!


Really? I had bad information then. Or maybe I just thought they were all lost in the Triangle.

Ann


----------



## cat616

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Really? I had bad information then. Or maybe I just thought they were all lost in the Triangle.
> 
> Ann


Ann - You do know. I thought so. You must have been using a very very old DTB for that information. The motor car was here in the early 1900s amid much controversy. In 1908 a petition to ban the motor car was drafted by Woodrow Wilson and signed by 111 other American visitors including Samuel Clemens. Within 2 months a law was passed banning them (the Car, not American Visitors). The ban was not lifted until 1945.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You know, I think it might have been a book set in WWII where there was a scene or two set there and the reference was made to no cars.  I've always wanted to visit . . . I understand that, despite the relatively northern latitude the climate is very temperate all year 'round 'cause of the Gulf Stream. . . .or have I gotten that wrong too?

Ann


----------



## cat616

Ann Von Hagel said:


> You know, I think it might have been a book set in WWII where there was a scene or two set there and the reference was made to no cars. I've always wanted to visit . . . I understand that, despite the relatively northern latitude the climate is very temperate all year 'round 'cause of the Gulf Stream. . . .or have I gotten that wrong too?
> 
> Ann


During WWII there were no cars, they came back right after the war.

Yes the climate is quite good all year round. No snow. Occasional hail. A hurricane every few years. Hot, humid summers. Comfortable, if a little windy winters. Wonderful Spring & Fall. Yearly temperatures range between 60F and 88F. Humidity is almost always over 80%.

Lots of people visit on Cruise ships to get a taste and decide if they want to come back for a land vacation.

If you get a chance you should give us a try.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'd love to!  Sometime when it's warm, maybe. . . .I'll have to start hinting  to hubby.

I'm guessing a passport is needed for entry?

Ann


----------



## cat616

I do not think we require a Passport from American citizens, but I do know the US will require a Passport for re-entry regardless of your American status. So, yes you will need a passport.


----------

